# Grimpeur Cancelled



## addictfreak (22 Mar 2013)

Not sure if anyone was signed up for the Kilhope Grimpeur Audax on 24th March. But due to rapidly deteriorating weather conditions the ride is cancelled.


----------



## Garz (23 Mar 2013)

Not surprising with this current weather system!


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Mar 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Not sure if anyone was signed up for the Kilhope Grimpeur Audax on 24th March. But due to rapidly deteriorating weather conditions the ride is cancelled.


wimps!


----------



## addictfreak (23 Mar 2013)

The road from Rookhope up the valley to Allenheads yesterday.


----------

